# Who Has The Oldest Purchase Date?



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Seeing Ann's post about the new "Manage My Kindle" update, I checked it out over on my Amazon page.  i like it.  Much cleaner and easier to use.  I noticed that I made my first ebook purchase on October 31, 2008 for the Kindle that Oprah made me buy.    What's your oldest purchase date?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect it might be Leslie, who had her first Kindle about a year before Oprah's sale. But my first Kindle purchase was Oct 26, 2008--_Dead Until Dark_--for my Oprah inspired Kindle purchase.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I have June 10, 2008, I bought 8 books that day....a pattern of overbuying that continues today...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my Kindle around 1 July, 2008 -- bought 2 books on July 5, 2008.

Not quite 6 years later I have over 2200 books.

The oldest book I have that I haven't _read_ yet was purchased August 25, 2008: 

That's actually a different edition; the one I got then is no longer available.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I purchased my first kindle November 29, 2007. Book same day, but I think Leslie had one before me.  The book was The Gathering.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann has me beat by a few days. On July 8, 2008 I bought:



Totally unsurprising that my first purchase was an historical romance! Thank goodness I found KBoards (then Kindleboards) by October, but wasn't brave enough to join and post until January of 2009. The K1 to which that book was downloaded was still in daily use until March of this year when my mom dropped it and broke the screen.

Just shy of 6 years later I'm closing in on 3,000 books on the account, but I think around 800 are books I'm not likely to read and were downloaded by other family members on the account and there are only around 200 on my current device waiting to be read. That's less than one-year's reading for me and I still look for new books most every day. It's a minor addiction - HONESTLY...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I came in later then the early adopters. I missed out on a kindle with the Oprah sale, they sold out and I got one of the last batch of the K1 I think in December 2008. Didn't the K2 come out early in 2009 and there was a gap of a couple of month with no kindles?
First books purchased on December 3rd 2008. 


and 


Got both at the same time so don't remember which one was technically first. To dance with kings is listed first when sorting.

This makes "To Dance with Kings" the oldest purchased book in my account I have not read yet.

Outlander was the first book I ever read on my K1 when I got it. My first ebook ever I guess one can say. K1 was my first ebook reader. I still have it and it still works, mostly. I think the 3G is a bit messed up as it has severe issues calling home.

I got both at the same time so I don't know which one I hit click first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I came in later then the early adopters. I missed out on a kindle with the Oprah sale, they sold out and I got one of the last batch of the K1 I think in December 2008. Didn't the K2 come out early in 2009 and there was a gap of a couple of month with no kindles?
> First books purchased on December 3rd 2008.
> 
> 
> ...


I got both of those too!  I think they were on special or something? _Outlander_ was o.k. . . . . enjoyable enough but I never loved it enough to read everything under the sun. I quite liked _To Dance with Kings_: historical romance, emphasis on the historical -- from the point of view of women in the French court.

eta: yeah, _Outlander_ was $1.75 and _Kings_ was 32 cents. Ah, the good old days!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I got both of those too!  I think they were on special or something? _Outlander_ was o.k. . . . . enjoyable enough but I never loved it enough to read everything under the sun. I quite liked _To Dance with Kings_: historical romance, emphasis on the historical -- from the point of view of women in the French court.
> 
> eta: yeah, _Outlander_ was $1.75 and _Kings_ was 32 cents. Ah, the good old days!


There were some great sales then. I was just going through some of the early purchases. I need to push "Kings" up on my list finally. I keep forgetting I have it. And there is where the new collection issues o my P1 make me made. Those were some of the ones I had to delete. I had collections for when I purchased stuff so I could read some older purchased items.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

That is my biggest problem with ebooks, out of sight out of mind....Looking at MYK is always like "I forgot I had that one....I need to move that up the TBR list"
Goodreads helps a little.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My earliest Kindle purchase was 2 July 2008, _Without Fail_ (Jack Reacher No. 6, by Lee Child). I woulnd't have thought that was the first, but that's what shows up.

My first actual ebook purchase was sometime in 1994, when I bought a book for the reading app on an Apple Messagepad. I think it was a translation of the _Tao Te Ching_. It's non-verifiable, as the screen on the device has biodegraded (it was pretty poor to begin with).

Mike


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

November 23, 2009 so most of you have me beat by a year or more. My first kindle was the second generation.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I purchased my first kindle November 29, 2007. Book same day, but I think Leslie had one before me. The book was The Gathering.


I didn't order my first Kindle until the beginning of April, 2008. I received it on April 22--I waited about 3 weeks for it to arrive. Some people had been waiting months so I was pretty lucky.

The first book I ordered was *Good by Bed* by Jennifer Weiner which actually wasn't very good.

Next up was *Made to Stick (Introduction and Index)* by Chip Heath and Dan Heath. Anyone remember this? It was a freebie. Of course, they only gave you the introduction and index for free, which was a little bizarre. LOL.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like LauraB wins so far . . . and, if I recall correctly, the Original Kindle was only released on November 19, so she must have gotten one of the first ones. They sold out within hours and it wasn't available again until April 2008.  They were originally $399 and I ordered mine when the price had dropped to $359 and I had a $25 GC for some reason.

I'm betting, Laura, you ordered on release day and got the free super saver shipping so it arrived (or maybe shipped) on November 29. Do you still have the way cool packaging they shipped in?


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

My first of many was Oct. 2008. I never go anywhere without a Kindle!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Seems like LauraB wins so far . . . and, if I recall correctly, the Original Kindle was only released on November 19, so she must have gotten one of the first ones. They sold out within hours and it wasn't available again until April 2008. They were originally $399 and I ordered mine when the price had dropped to $359 and I had a $25 GC for some reason.
> 
> I'm betting, Laura, you ordered on release day and got the free super saver shipping so it arrived (or maybe shipped) on November 29. Do you still have the way cool packaging they shipped in?


We have a member here on the forum--Susan Cassidy, maybe?--who received her Kindle in October 2007. She was part of the Vine program and received hers early in exchange for a review.

If I remember the timing correctly, the original offering sold out in 5 1/2 hours on November 19. Orders placed after they sold out waited until February when a bunch were shipped, then another delay. Another batch went out in March, then more waiting. Shortly after I received mine (late April) they got back on track and were being delivered quickly for quite a few months. Then Oprah came along (October) and they were out of stock for the Christmas season (second year in a row).

L


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I came in later then the early adopters. I missed out on a kindle with the Oprah sale, they sold out and I got one of the last batch of the K1 I think in December 2008. Didn't the K2 come out early in 2009 and there was a gap of a couple of month with no kindles?


Yep, I tried to purchase a K1 but had to wait forever (it seemed like) for the K2s to be released. It apparently cost me $377.98.  My first book was UR on Feb. 20, 2009. I remember how excited I was to also find the Lemony Snicket books for my daughter for free, so I grabbed them thinking she'd read them eventually. She finally read them this spring.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I placed my order for the K1 on April 26th, 2008 and ordered my first ebook on May 5th, 2008.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sstroble said:


> Made my first ebook purchase in 3/2009 at authorhouse for a book I had published through them.
> Made my first kindle ebook purchase 3/26/2014.
> 
> It has been really slow going. For years have been purchasing paperbacks from amazon. When I saw the size of the screens of kindles and other readers, I said, "no way, the screen and type are too small for these tired, worn out eyes."
> ...


So, you're not using a Kindle? But, rather a PC or Laptop? NOT THE SAME THING AT ALL! 

Seriously.  The eInk screen of the kindle -- and, frankly, other eReaders like Nook and Kobo -- are NOTHING like reading from a computer screen. They're, for most of us here, as good or _better_ than reading ink on paper because we can adjust contrast and brightness on the page (with the Paperwhite) and make the text as large as we need for comfort. Plus if you don't know the meaning of a word, you just highlight it and the definition is right there.

No, if you've not used an eInk device, you haven't _really_ experienced ebooks.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Pre-Kindle I read a lot of books on my Handspring Visor and later my Dell Axim X5. Bought them from Fictionwise.com and Mobipocket.com, both now defunct after the Kindle.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

November 10, 2008 - "The Patnership"

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sstroble said:


> When I saw the size of the screens of kindles and other readers, I said, "no way, the screen and type are too small for these tired, worn out eyes."


What Ann said. You can change the font and size on eInk Kindles, too. Just so you know. 

Betsy


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

First book Grant Comes East Nov 8, 2008


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

August 29th, 2008. I bought several books that day. The Kindle wasn't my first ereader though. I had a Sony 500 before that and before the Sony I read a couple of books on my Palm Pilot,lol.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Most of y'all have me beat. I purchased my first kindle December 2008. I bought a set Harry Bosch novels.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> Most of y'all have me beat. I purchased my first kindle December 2008. I bought a set Harry Bosch novels.


Like your member number, Kimmy!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> Most of y'all have me beat. I purchased my first kindle December 2008. I bought a set Harry Bosch novels.


you got me beat, Kimmy, I didn't get on board until spring of 2009. my first books were Original Series Star Trek and Stephen King's Ur.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Like your member number, Kimmy!


 



telracs said:


> you got me beat, Kimmy, I didn't get on board until spring of 2009. my first books were Original Series Star Trek and Stephen King's Ur.


I've heard of Ur but can't remember what it's about. Hmm, need to go shopping now.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> I've heard of Ur but can't remember what it's about. Hmm, need to go shopping now.


short story about a VERY special kindle.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

You all have me beat. Jan 8, 2011.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered my first Kindle during the press conference on Nov 19, 2007 - with next day delivery, of course.  Yes, I still have the super cool packaging! My first book purchase was "Ann of Green Gables" on Nov 19, 2007 as well.  Good memories.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> I ordered my first Kindle during the press conference on Nov 19, 2007 - with next day delivery, of course. Yes, I still have the super cool packaging! My first book purchase was "Ann of Green Gables" on Nov 19, 2007 as well. Good memories.


And we have a new winner! 

I think if I'd _seen_ the announcement in time, I'd have ordered on release day as well. But by the time I saw it, they were sold out!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think if I'd _seen_ the announcement in time, I'd have ordered on release day as well. But by the time I saw it, they were sold out!


They did sell out rather quickly. I was watching the video stream of the announcement, constantly refreshing the amazon page to see if was "live" yet. Why, yes, I *have* always been a little gadget obsessed, thanks for noticing.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My first book was Elizabeth George's "Careless in Red" and was delivered May 30, 2008. As I remember, I ordered it at the time I bought the K1 and it magically showed up on the device while I was still playing around with the new toy. I joined what was then Kindle Boards in December 2008 wanting to share how wonderful the Kindle was with like-minded people.

I was always wild to have an ereader and have all my books be digital. I bought a Rocket Ebook in the 90's and loved it, and after Gemstar killed the Rocket, a Hiebook (which I didn't love and sold to some poor fellow who wanted to see one and play around with it). The problem was always content. There wasn't much and the little there was carried too high price tags, often more than what the hard cover of the book could be purchased for at a local B&N. I'd have been one of those first enthusiastic K1 purchasers except I didn't trust that Amazon was really committed to the device and to making content available and available at a reasonable price, so I watched for all those months as the number of Kindle books on Amazon grew and grew, and it was May of 2008 before I decided it was safe to spend so much on a device again.

Two years ago I achieved my dream of clearing years and years of books out of the house. I now have 2 bookshelves with some reference books and a few favorites that I own in paper, reread every few years, and don't want to have to repurchase (every Dick Francis mystery, every Tony Hillerman mystery, a few old romances, the James Herriot books, although they'll go soon because I did buy them digitally when they were on sale). I kept them all because I did so much rereading. Bad weather, shortage in the budget, I just didn't buy new books. The Kindle changed that. There are always new books available almost instantly. So I still reread favorites, but don't need to have a house full of books just in case any more.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought my first kindle second generation on June 3,2011.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine isn't the oldest purchase date but I'm pretty close -- I ordered my Kindle 1 on November 25, 2007.  My first Kindle book order (in anticipation of receiving the device) was Burning Dreams, a Star Trek novel by Margaret Bonnano, on December 8, 2007.  Technology moves so quickly - it seems like a lifetime ago!  The first iPhone had been released only five months before.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

November 1, 2008.  Probably after I clicked to use the Oprah discount at the last possible minute.

Oddly, of the first purchases, I've only read one.. a Wally Lamb book.  I soon had so many great books I could  be more picky.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

My first Kindle purchase: Going Down South: A Novel by Bonnie Glover, November 6, 2008; still have my original packaging even though I loaned out my original Kindle to my sister.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I purchased my first ebook on Feb 22, 2009.
That was the date that Amazon sent me my K2.
I had ordered the K1 in Dec 2008 but they were out and filled the order with the K2.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just checked - my first e-book was Executive Privilege by Phillip Margolin on June 17, 2008  - so I must have had Kindle 1 by then..  If I remember - the Oprah discount came after I bought one and I missed it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My first purchase was April 29th, 2008 the day after I ordered my K1, tried to buy one sooner but it was constantly sold out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Just checked - my first e-book was Executive Privilege by Phillip Margolin on June 17, 2008 - so I must have had Kindle 1 by then.. If I remember - the Oprah discount came after I bought one and I missed it.


The Oprah discount was in November 2008, 'cause that's when I bought mine.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

April 29, 2008 I bought 3 Anne of Green Gable Books & a Star Wars Book. I think they were free. I bought my K1 in April 2008 the day that the kindle became available again to buy & ship out right away. I never wanted to pre-order. I still have the cool package that the K1 came with. I still read on my K1. I remember reading that each week, a shipment of kindles came in by boat, I think, from China. Then, I'd read what people reported on them at amazon. I stalked that amazon page daily, since I decided to check to see if amazon had an eReader, I think, in Dec. 2008. I also joined a kindle yahoo group. Then I got an email, probably in this KindleKorner Group from Leslie here. I didn't check out this group right away, thinking how am I going to find the time to read from another group. Well, I checked out this group maybe a few months later & never left. My 1st eReader was the Sony 500 that I had bought maybe 7 or 8 months before getting the kindle, so I already knew that I liked eBooks.

Edit: I had to charge my K1 today, & noticed that I had written on the ziplock bag that I had the cords in, 4/23/2008.  That must be the order date.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

My first purchase was April 24th, 2008.  I read an article about a woman buying one for her husband at Christmas, 2007 and how they were all sold out and going for really high prices. I waited until April when they were available.  i hate the whole wait wait wait wait. I bought BKS Iyengar's Light on Life and Escape by Jessup.  I read from my Kindle 1 until I dropped it.  Then when to Kindle 3.  Now using a black and white Paperwhite.  I've bought a Kindle 2 for my niece for graduation.  And I've steered my nephew and my sister in law to Kindles.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

December 5th 2007. World Without End - I'm a BIG Follett fan. I bought a batch in that first order but I don't remember them all, a couple of Creswall I think. We were about to leave on a trip and the thought of carrying all my reading material in one small container was a dream come true.


----------



## GatorDeb (Jan 2, 2014)

September 13, 2008


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

October 3 2008. Wow Codex Alera Book 4, Captain's Fury. I ordered six other books that day and eight on the 4th.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought the Kindle (K1)that Lilly put up for sale when the K2s came out Feb, 12 2009 but my first ebook I purchased was a paranormal genre, Secret Vampire (Night World) by L.J. Smith on Dec. 21, 2008. Still haven't read it, but I had also bought 32 other books before I received my Kindle in the mail. Guess I need to go back and read that one.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

My oldest purchase date is February 28, 2009. Apparently it was "The Enchanted April"


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I came late to this party. The oldest Kindle I can find is the Kindle Keyboard ordered Dec 2009. I payed a whopping $259 for it! However, I swear I had an earlier Kindle that did not have the keyboard built in. I think I missed the K1, but got a K2, which did not have the keyboard in the frame. Then I think I got the Kindle Keyboard, which at that time was the K3, or maybe the K4. However, the first Kindle I can find listed in my orders was the Kindle Keyboard, which I think was originally called the K3 (or K4).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I came late to this party. The oldest Kindle I can find is the Kindle Keyboard ordered Dec 2009. I payed a whopping $259 for it! However, I swear I had an earlier Kindle that did not have the keyboard built in. I think I missed the K1, but got a K2, which did not have the keyboard in the frame. Then I think I got the Kindle Keyboard, which at that time was the K3, or maybe the K4. However, the first Kindle I can find listed in my orders was the Kindle Keyboard, which I think was originally called the K3 (or K4).


Nope. Kindles before the keyboard, which was the third generation and introduced in August of 2010, all had keyboards. The original wedge shaped kindle came in November of 2007 and the 2nd generation model -- flat and white -- came in February of 2009. If you bought one in 2009, it was that second generation one.

The first kindle without a keyboard was introduced in the fall of 2011. The Touch had a touch screen and the basic device had 4 buttons and a 5 way controller. The following year, 2012, they came out with an improved 'basic' model and discontinued the Touch in favor of the Paperwhite. And the improved PaperWhite came out last fall, 2013.


----------

